# Gilde Sternenstaub in den Top5 der größten Gilden Europas



## Todesschnuff (28. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die Gilde "Sternenstaub" hat es geschafft, unter die Top 5 der größten europäischen Gilden zu kommen. Zeitgleich ist sie mit 415 Mitgliedern die Größte Gilde auf EU-Arygos.

Sternenstaub ist eine stark expandierende Allianz-Gilde auf dem PVE-Server Arygos. Was die Gilde attraktiv macht ist der gute Umgangston und das entspannte Miteinander. Wir definieren uns als Basis-Gilde - Raidgilde oder Fungilde ist die falsche Schublade. Klar machen wir auch regelmäßig Raid-Abende (zb.: Mittwochs Weekly, Freitags Icc, alle 2 Wochen Trainings- und Ausrüstungsraids für unsere kleinen, U.S.W.) aber auch Funevents (40 Lvl 1er-Raid auf Hogger, Weltbosse-Raid, Reittierschau n den Hauptstädten,...) gibt es bei uns. Bei uns ict es egal, ob man nur mal Twinken will, in einem 1-Mann-Schlachtzug Inzanzen bewältigt, oder Gemeinsam raidet.
Vertreten sind Spieler aller Klassen/Rassen/Level/Altersstufen. Echte Anfänger, Twinks und Spieler mit 2-4 80ern. Wir geben uns schon Mühe im Spiel, nehmen es aber doch nicht sooo ernst. Durch viele Berufstätige /Studenten ist die Raidzeit in der Woche auf 23.00 Uhr beschränkt. Bei interesse kann es natürlich auch länger gehen.

Obwohl wir keine Raid-Gilde sind, haben wir in vielen Instanzen ständig vertreten.Wir besuchen jede Woche zahllose Hero-Instanzen, Archavon, Obsidiansanktum, Naxxramas, Eiskrone und Ulduar. Unsere Retro-Raids sind berüchtigt bis hin zu Onyxia-Solo-Läufen.

Viele Spieler sind mit uns Groß geworden Erfahrungsgemäß wissen Spieler, die schon viele Level in der Gilde sind, genau, warum sie bei uns sind. Dadurch entsteht eher eine Gemeinschaft als mit Leuten, die von andern Gilden wechseln, weil sie dort nicht "weiterkommen". Natürlich sind bei uns auch Gildenwechsler vertreten. Nur wenige Gilden bringen es zu Raidgruppen, noch weniger davon bauen Spieler systematisch auf. Bei uns muss man nicht full-epic sein, um mitspielen zu dürfen. Bei uns wird bei einer Aufnahme nicht nach Lebenspunkten, Rüstung und Heilbonus gefragt.
Wir sind eine Gilde überwiegend erwachsener Spieler. Jugendliche schliessen wir aber schon deshalb nicht aus, weil auch unsere eigenen Kinder mit uns spielen. Das Alter der Mitglieder erstreckt sich von 16 Jahren bis über 50 Jahren. Unsere Homepage www.sternenstaub-gilde.de beinhaltet das aktivste Forum des Servers, einen Link zu unserem Raidplaner. Wir haben TS-Server und eine Gildenbank mit 6 Fächern. Unsere Raids finden nicht nur mit einer geschlossenen Stammgruppe statt, sondern mit allen Gildenmitgliedern und Spielern befreundeter Gilden. Wir sind keine Raidgilde, aber Der angenehme Umgangston und die Hilfsbereitschaft der Spieler zeichnet die Gilde wirklich aus. 

Wenn ihr Mehr über uns Wissen wollt, oder interesse an einer Mitgliedschaft habt, Schaut auf www.sternenstaub-gilde.de oder Meldet euch Ingame bei Todesschnuff.

Todesschnuff und die Gilde Sternenstaub wünschen Euch viel Spass


----------

